# n64 rumor



## Garrett x50 cal (Nov 15, 2008)

theres a rumor going around that AC was made 4  the N64 but only relesed in Japan is this true? if so why wasn't imported?


----------



## Weegeefan765 (Nov 15, 2008)

I think it was because it didn't sell well in Japan so they thought it wouldn't do well here.

Oh, how wrong had they were. ^_^


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 15, 2008)

It's no rumor, it's fact. But since the Nintendo 64 didn't have an internal clock like the GameCube, DS, and Wii, you had to enter the date and time every time you turned it on! =o It's funny how the graphics have barely changed since then. That's the magic of Animal Crossing! The graphics are simple yet awesome.


----------



## ZAR (Nov 15, 2008)

It's true the first AC game for the N64 didn't have the Able Sisters or the Wishing Well. You could go into Resitie's house if you smashed a rock a certain amount of times and even go into Nook's store at night!

Also the game did sell very well in Japan.


----------



## Harrison (Nov 15, 2008)

Man, the good old n64


----------



## neverbeenkrissed (Nov 15, 2008)

oh wow. we've come so far!

p.s. i'm so glad we don't have to deal with the code system anymore in order to trade items.


----------



## Axolotl Alex (Nov 26, 2008)

You do notice though...that we now do a backflip instead of a spin around when changing clothes...

>__>
<__<

Do I sense Nintendo avoiding lawsuits with The Sims?


----------



## MitchHanson (Nov 26, 2008)

I played the N64 one on an emulator and I think it was okay. It wasn't very fun after you played a couple times because it was repetitive. Good for an old game though.


----------



## Jas0n (Nov 26, 2008)

Axolotl Alex said:
			
		

> You do notice though...that we now do a backflip instead of a spin around when changing clothes...
> 
> >__>
> <__<
> ...


That happened in Wild World too


----------



## Anna (Nov 26, 2008)

I no where you can download it. I had it on my PC but got so bored of it.


----------



## Axolotl Alex (Nov 26, 2008)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Axolotl Alex said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup I know, that was totally off topic though   

But it does seem kinda repetitve, having to input the time and date *every* time you played...


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Nov 27, 2008)

ok thanks everyone i got my answer.... so you dont need to post here anymore.... THNAKS for answers


----------



## Tyler (Nov 27, 2008)

It's no rumor. The N64 version only released in Japan, but towards the end of the N64's lifespan. Thus, it was ported from the N64 to the Gamecube in the states. If I'm correct the Gamecube version in Japan was Doubutsu no Mori Plus.


----------



## Mario_5 (Nov 27, 2008)

I haven't heard anything about it. o.o


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 27, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> It's no rumor. The N64 version only released in Japan, but towards the end of the N64's lifespan. Thus, it was ported from the N64 to the Gamecube in the states. If I'm correct the Gamecube version in Japan was Doubutsu no Mori Plus.


theres more than just that though
Dobutso No Mori- N64
Dobutso No Mori + - Gamecube
Animal Crossing - Gamecube
Dobutso No Mori + E Reader - Gamecbue
Animal Crossing Wild World- DS
Animal Crossing City Folk- Wii


----------



## Ness_Success (Nov 27, 2008)

Its not a rumor. It was for the N64 called "Dobotsu no Mori", or "Animal Forest". All you had to do was google it. This thread was'nt really necessary.


----------



## Harrison (Nov 27, 2008)

neverbeenkrissed said:
			
		

> oh wow. we've come so far!
> 
> p.s. i'm so glad we don't have to deal with the code system anymore in order to trade items.


what code system?? we still need to switch codes to trade....


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 27, 2008)

Harrison said:
			
		

> neverbeenkrissed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hes not talking about firend codes, in the ones before WW if both people stuck in theyre meory cards they could trade items by telling a code to Nook and you could tell Nook codes to get random items such as mario items, NES, money, etc.


----------



## Pyrate Yoster (Nov 29, 2008)

ZAR said:
			
		

> It's true the first AC game for the N64 didn't have the Able Sisters or the Wishing Well. You could go into Resitie's house if you smashed a rock a certain amount of times and even go into Nook's store at night!
> 
> Also the game did sell very well in Japan.


Didnt have the museum either. Oh how things have changed. I went into the post office yesterday in AC 64, Pelly looked so lonely, not even an E card reader!


----------



## melly (Dec 5, 2008)

wow, I'm glad AC had improved so much since the n64 version =]


----------



## Princess (Dec 5, 2008)

its true.
it wasnt imported because when they decided to bring it here they already announced that a new system was coming out. So instead of making for N64 they added new features and made for gc ^__^


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Dec 6, 2008)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> its true.
> it wasnt imported because when they decided to bring it here they already announced that a new system was coming out. So instead of making for N64 they added new features and made for gc ^__^


thank you for being the 5th person to answer the same question way to go  >.>


----------



## MetalLink99 (Dec 6, 2008)

We have to make sure the person understands that it's not a rumor but a fact.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Dec 6, 2008)

[quote="Metal]We have to make sure the person understands that it's not a rumor but a fact.   [/quote]are you tring to be funny again i'm following you, you know!


----------



## AC guy (Dec 7, 2008)

Hmm well it was called animal forest you know the song forest life in wild world well animal forest did sell well in japan but like others said no internal clock meaning set again and again and i was wondering is this the game you were talking about.









It exsists it's just hard to patch it into english the second one was translated though.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Dec 7, 2008)

stop spamming this topic its over! i got my answer okay? your just posting spam


----------

